# Pretzel recipes anyone?



## Dina (Mar 18, 2007)

I feel like baking some pretzels but would like a soft dough that I can add sugar and cinnamon, or other ingredients to.  Does anyone have a recipe for them?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## candelbc (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's the recipie my wife and I prefer...
Mall Pretzels - Allrecipes


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's the one I've used for a long time.  They're good but only last a day or two before they get tough/dry.

*Soft Oaty Pretzels*

* *
3—3 ½ c AP flour
1 ¼ c oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked)
2 Tbsp sugar
1 (1/4 oz package or about 2 ¼ tsp) quick rising yeast
1 ½ tsp salt
¾ c milk
¾ c water
2 Tbsp margarine or butter, softened
 
1 egg, slightly beaten
¼ c oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked)
 
In a large bowl, combine 2 cups flour, oats, sugar, yeast and salt.  Mix well.  Heat milk and water until very warm (120-130F), and add margarine.  Mix in flour mixture.  Blend at low speed until moistened; beat 3 minutes at medium speed.  By hand, gradually stir in enough remaining flour to make a soft dough that pulls away from the sides of the bowl.  Knead on lightly floured surface until smooth and elastic, about 5 minutes, adding additional flour if dough is sticky.  Cover loosely with plastic wrap.  Let dough rest on floured surface, 10 minutes.
 
Preheat oven to 350F.  Grease 2 large baking sheets and set aside.  Divide dough into 24 equal pieces.  Roll each piece into a 12” long rope.  Form into a pretzel, letter, number or shape.  Place pretzels on prepared baking sheet. Cover loosely with plastic wrap; let rest 10 minutes, or until slightly risen.  Brush tops of pretzels with beaten egg; sprinkle with oats, pressing lightly.
 
Bake 15-18 minutes or until golden brown.  Remove from baking sheets and cool on a wire rack.  Store tightly covered at room temperature.  Best if eaten within a couple days of making.


----------



## Shaheen (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh I saw this pic of beautifully baked pretzels in the member photo section. They were made my Tdejarnette. She sent me the recipe today. I'll forward it to you in a bit


----------

